# Steelhead limits reduced on L MI streams



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I missed this coming up in front of the NRC and that the egg take on the LM was down more than 66%. 1/9 is the date for reduced bags.


LANSING—The state Natural Resource Commission has reduced the steelhead daily bag limit from three to one during the spring spawning season in some Michigan tributaries with decreasing fish populations.
On Thursday, the commission unanimously approved NRC Commissioner David Nyberg’s amendment to a fishery order on bag limits to be proactive in addressing declining steelhead populations in Bear Creek, Manistee River, Pere Marquette, Muskegon River, Manistique River, and Carp River. The bag limit for prized game fish, which applies between March 15 and May 15, will go into effect Jan. 9.
SPONSOR

The steelhead population in Lake Michigan has steadily declined from 3.5 million in 2011 to just under 3 million in 2018, according to the Department of Natural Resources. Steelhead populations at Little Manistee Weir dropped significantly from just over 6,000 in 2002 to just under 2,000 in 2020. 









Steelhead bag limits reduced in some Michigan waters amid fish declines | Bridge Michigan


Growing public concern over the prized game fish’s declining population prompted the Natural Resources Commission to lower the daily bag limit from three to one during spawning season.




www.bridgemi.com


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Can't say I'm disappointed. 1 per day should be enough for an average angler who wants one for the grill or smoker. But can the charters fishing the big lake still whack em and stack em?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

PunyTrout said:


> Can't say I'm disappointed. 1 per day should be enough for an average angler who wants one for the grill or smoker. But can the charters fishing the big lake still whack em and stack em?



Yes


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

plugger said:


> Yes



How about Joe pier angler fishing the _inside _of the river mouth at Ludington or any other lake Michigan drowned river mouth?

Would the limit then be reduced to 1 rather than 3?

Fishing the beach or the _outside_ of the pier and the limit jumps up to 3?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I haven’t seen the actual rule so I don’t know the downstream limit but what you’re describing is the existing dividing line between the lake and the river, right? We have until March 15 before it applies so plenty of time to find out the details.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

PunyTrout said:


> How about Joe pier angler fishing the _inside _of the river mouth at Ludington or any other lake Michigan drowned river mouth?
> 
> Would the limit then be reduced to 1 rather than 3?
> 
> Fishing the beach or the _outside_ of the pier and the limit jumps up to 3?


 Inside the pier heads up to the original shoreline is lake Michigan. I don't know if the limit change includes the drowned river, PM Lake, or not.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Puny, you are correct on all of it. I'm not one to keep steelhead anyways, but I am one that thinks all decisions should be required to have some biological science behind it. This does not. They say, whoever they is, that the steelhead numbers are down, where's the evidence? Just because one doesn't hook 20 a day doesn't mean the fish aren't there. Once the DNR comes up and say, hey, we have a problem; I see no reason to fix it. This is just another example of someone who is being convinced by someone somehow.


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

I have a feeling the next step for the DNR will be a corresponding reduction to Lake Michigan fishermen as well. 

This is only for the spawning season in the rivers right now…but these things have a way of creeping. 

Another hunch is this move by the NRC has a hint of River-guide sponsored. I could be wrong. 

A 1 fish limit would make for a quick day (most days). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Spring steelhead make poor eating anyhow!


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

If the return is that piss-poor, and they feel the resource is in danger, close the season. Face it, more fish are probably being lost to ****** catch-and-release practices than angler harvest.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Another push from fly guides thinking it will help them catch more and clear rivers out more for them. It makes 0 biological sense according to biologists.


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

toto said:


> Puny, you are correct on all of it. I'm not one to keep steelhead anyways, but I am one that thinks all decisions should be required to have some biological science behind it. This does not. They say, whoever they is, that the steelhead numbers are down, where's the evidence? Just because one doesn't hook 20 a day doesn't mean the fish aren't there. Once the DNR comes up and say, hey, we have a problem; I see no reason to fix it. This is just another example of someone who is being convinced by someone somehow.


number of fish in the weir tells a true story....we have a problem


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Chriss83 said:


> Another push from fly guides thinking it will help them catch more and clear rivers out more for them. It makes 0 biological sense according to biologists.


And I guess when they have a client who gets their one fish possession limit, they can go pick up another client.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

The real answer is a closed spawning season completely until they recover. If you don’t think the crowds of guys jaw jacking and throwing them back has an impact on the population. Then you’re not paying attention. 

They aren’t bass.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Right. 

Don't keep more then one by GOD, but rip them off their beds 30 times is OK. Oh, and don't forget, the new regulation is all about the spawning fish. LOL!


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

There's going to be a management shift towards Michigan's natural trout species.....Steelhead don't make that cut.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

UPEsox said:


> There's going to be a management shift towards Michigan's natural trout species.....Steelhead don't make that cut.


So brook trout, grayling? Good luck with the grayling in most of water now.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

MPOW said:


> number of fish in the weir tells a true story....we have a problem


How long have you fished steelhead? If you've done it 40+ years as I have, you would see the cycles go up and down. Look, if it's biological problem, prove it. I suspect it can't be proven so I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

What percentage of steel are released in net pens now?


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

Steve said:


> So brook trout, grayling? Good luck with the grayling in most of water now.


 Lake Trout and Brookies. Didn't say I agreed with it, but its the way the wind is blowing.


----------

